# The streets in black and white



## Chiller (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, here I sit all grounded. Gotta love work accidents, and doctors orders. I have nothing to do except play around in my archives and clean things out. 
I love shooting street stuff, but hardly every post any. These are a few shots I dug up from the past. Cant wait till I can get out again. :er:

"Swimming Upstream."
Caught this guy, determined to catch a video of the oncoming crowd. 



 

"Comedy"
A busker from Buskerfest​

 
"Tragedy"
A homeless man at Buskerfest​

 

"Homeless Best Friends"​

 
"Subject Matter"
.....nothing to shoot, and loving it.​

 

"Walking Dead"
Totally and accidental shot. Messed up the exposure, and shooting into the sun, as this streetguy was rushing by. I have always dug how it turned out.​

 

"Drum Head"
Pretty small drum, or a really big head​


​Alright...back to my crypt. :er:​


----------



## kundalini (Feb 15, 2009)

Good on you for "going back" for us.  Really diggin' #1, #4, #5 & #7 the most.


----------



## Artograph (Feb 15, 2009)

(Since you have some spare time on your, ummm...'hands'....I have only ONE word for you...."*Post MORE*!"  (_Oops_...that's 2 words!!!!!)  

They are all great!!  The "Homeless Best Friends" photo made my heart skip a beat though...really powerful.

Sorry to hear about your 'accident'......hope you are on the mend!!!!


----------



## sleepingdragon (Feb 15, 2009)

Some really great shots. I too love Homeless Best Friends. Our faithful companion never judging us for who we are  with that unconditional love. If only people treated us the same way.


----------



## Susan1114 (Feb 15, 2009)

Homeless Best Friends  brought tears to my eyes.  There's so much love in that photo.  You got it captured perfectly,  all the emotion.  That is so hard to do.  Most people want to turn away from this reality.  Thank you for getting it on here.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 15, 2009)

Always great to see your shots! I especially like 1, 4 ( :heart: ) and 7. As others have said, #4 is very powerful


----------



## Chiller (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone.   Appreciate your comments. 

Sleepindragon....We should take some lessons from animals and nature.   They have a lot to teach us humans.


----------



## almaass (Feb 16, 2009)

# 4 kicks ass....  good job


----------



## Eldrich (Feb 16, 2009)

I must say I agree with the general consensus, which is that these are great! I especially like "comedy"


----------



## 1slwsti (Feb 23, 2009)

number 4 ftw. great job


----------



## polymoog (Feb 25, 2009)

Really great facial expressions you captured


----------



## Chiller (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you for all your kind words.  Really appreciate you stopping in.


----------

